# Trickle Charge Solar Panel



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

I'm in need of yet more help/information. After buying a replacement Trickle Charge Solar Panel from RVShop in the US and having a relative bring it over (RVShop don't deliver outside US) I have opened it to discover the Solar Panel is smashed.....great!!  I don't know when the breakage occurred so obviously I've no come back. I was wondering if I could get a Solar Panel here to replace it? Any ideas about where I might get one or what one might do the job?

Please?!?!

Arizona


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Arizona*. Sorry to hear about your broken Solar panel  . However, you should be able to buy them quite cheaply from ebay. :wink:


----------

